
Using React Native: One Year Later - sotojuan
https://discord.engineering/react-native-deep-dive-91fd5e949933
======
brentvatne
The Discord iOS app is fantastic! It's a great example of dropping down from
JS to native to implement features that aren't yet possible with just JS (in
this case, smooth animations while simultaneously doing work in JS and a chat
view).

Related to this: I recently did a talk about building an Android app with
React Native in pure JS at ReactEurope in Paris, and discussed the main issues
that we had encountered -- people interested in this article might also enjoy
the talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI9bDvDEsYE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI9bDvDEsYE)

------
distances
> We tried to run the app on Android too when React Native for Android came
> out, but unfortunately encountered some performance issues and decided to
> hold off.

Is this still the case for Android? I've been thinking of trying out React
Native, but for me Android would be the main platform and iOS a bonus that may
or may not be used.

~~~
dabeeeenster
We built our app (Dugout FC) in RN for iOS and implemented Android about 3
months after the Android RN stuff was released. Performance was ok (and
getting better with later RN versions) and it has a > 4 star rating in the
play store.

Totally love React Native. Unless you are doing something pretty unusual, I
can't see a reason not to choose it over native dev.

~~~
rattray
If you're able to share, would love to hear:

What does "performance was ok" mean in your context? Any stats to share?

What's the workload profile of Dugout FC like?

------
rmason
Keep an eye on Alibaba's Weex, especially if you like VueJS:

[http://alibaba.github.io/weex/](http://alibaba.github.io/weex/)

~~~
pdxandi
I've been using VueJS for a few months and am a big fan. Can you elaborate on
why Weex would be attractive to VueJS users? I couldn't find much
documentation on it.

~~~
oplav
I've never used Weex (or React Native) but it looks like Weex uses VueJS
syntax to render components [1], just like React Native uses React syntax.

[1]:
[https://github.com/vuejs/vue/issues/2119](https://github.com/vuejs/vue/issues/2119)

------
jsnk
I love Discord and I think it'll seriously challenge a lot of communications
tools out in the market. Discord won't just stop at communication for gaming.
It can be a general purpose communication tool.

~~~
sotojuan
The React community uses it for all their discussions (ranging from React core
to the various libraries in the ecosystem) and it works great and is very
fast. Even their Electron desktop app performs very well!

~~~
tlrobinson
Is there still no way to mark channels as favorites or otherwise organize/hide
channels? I can't stand using the reactiflux Discord for this reason.

~~~
b1naryth1ef
The best way to do this right now is to "mute" channels by clicking the bell
icon on the right of the channel header (or opening the server notification
settings, or right-clicking the channel name). You can then easily hide all
muted channels, providing a good way to get a condensed or filtered view of
large servers.

------
yawn
"Apple has recently allowed you to update the app over the air using
JavaScriptCore without going through the App Store review process again."

What does this mean? Can someone elaborate on this?

~~~
kreutz
You can push updates OTA for your app. i.e. [https://microsoft.github.io/code-
push/](https://microsoft.github.io/code-push/)

------
hharnisch
"Flexbox’s style code is about half as long and far easier to understand than
the code of Auto Layout."

Hell yes! Is this a rough estimate or did you compare implementations in each?

------
mamcx
A way to use React but without JS, like with swift?

